# JAP - IP durch Proxy verschlüsseln



## Nohh (21. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin seit heute Nutzer von JAP. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit viele Trojaner, die meine Überweisungen spioniert haben und soweiter. Nun meine Frage: Ist es sinnvoll mit dem Internet Explorer (geschützt von JAP) ins Internet zu gehen ? Bin ich wirklich verschlüsselt?
Und wenn JAP nicht gut ist, gibt es dann eine Alternative?
Oder kann man sogar durch andere Programme mehr verschlüsseln?

Ja, das sind meine Fragen. Wäre klasse, wenn Jemand mit mir darüber diskutieren könnte.  

Gruß
Pascal


----------

